# Flower / Flourish



## 810senior

I found the verb derived from the word meaning flower tends to have the meaning similar to thrive or grow well in several languages.

For instance,
English : *flower *and *flourish*
French : *fleur *et *fleurir*
Italian : *fiore *e *fiorire*
German : *Blüte *und *blühen*
Japanese : *hana(花) *to *hanayagu(華やぐ)*

Furthermore, some of them may be used as the meaning of blooming as well like French, German.
How about your language?


----------



## ThomasK

810senior said:


> I found the verb derived from the word meaning flower tends to have the meaning similar to thrive or grow well in several languages.
> 
> For instance,
> English : *flower *and *flourish*
> French : *fleur *et *fleurir*
> Italian : *fiore *e *fiorire*
> German : *Blüte *und *blühen*
> Japanese : *hana(花) *to *hanayagu(華やぐ)*
> 
> Furthermore, some of them may be used as the meaning of blooming as well like French, German.
> How about your language?


Dutch: *bloem & bloeien *- but *'to grow' *is groeien. 
German: I think Holger will suggest some corrections. _*Bl*ume i_s a better translation for *flower*, I think; *Blüte *is still different...


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 
flower *flor*
to bloom/blossom *florir*
to flourish *florescer*


----------



## bibax

Czech:

flower (noun) = *květ*
to be in flower/blossom (verb) = *kvésti* with many prefixes and perf./imperf. forms

Kvésti (vzkvétati) means also to flourish, to thrive, to prosper.

jabloň *kvete* = the apple tree is in blossom;
obchod *kvete* = the trade (bussines) flourishes;

Especially the journalists like this verb, they use it mostly with negative connotation:

černý trh kvete = the balck market flourishes;
obchod s opiem kvete = the opium trade flourishes;
korupce (úplatkářství) kvete = the corruption (bribery, graft) flourishes;


----------



## ger4

810senior said:


> [...] German : *Blüte *und *blühen* [...] Furthermore, some of them may be used as the meaning of blooming as well like French, German.[...]





ThomasK said:


> _*Bl*ume i_s a better translation for *flower*, I think; *Blüte *is still different...


Yes, it's interesting how all these terms are related:

- _blühen _= 'to flourish', 'to bloom'
- _erblühen _~ 'to begin to bloom' 
- _aufblühen_ ~ 'to begin to bloom' 
- _verblühen _= 'to fade', 'to whither'
- _Blüte _= 'blossom', '(the) bloom', 'blooming' 
- _Blume _= 'flower'

Prefixes:
er- often indicates the beginning of an action or a process
auf- can often be translated as up, open etc (perhaps here with the association of blooms and flowers 'opening up')
ver- tends to indicate the 'fading away' of an action or a process (also: _kaufen_: 'to buy' - _verkaufen_: 'to sell') 

Suffixes:
-en is the infinitive suffix 
-te can sometimes be attached to a verb stem, transforming it into a noun (no longer productive, though)
-me seems to be an old Germanic suffix (it's no longer productive, I don't know anything else about it...) 

Stem changes:
-u- often (and unpredictably) changes to -ü-
-h- is often (but not regularly) attached to vowels to indicate length. It isn't pronounced.

Does Japanese _hana_ only mean 'flower' or, perhaps, 'blooming' and 'blossom' as well? (thinking of 花見 _hana-mi ~ _'blossom-watching' [?]) 

Some idiomatic expressions:
- _blühende Wirtschaft _= 'flourishing / thriving / prospering economy'
- _blühender Handel =_ 'flourishing trade'
- _blühende Korruption =_ 'flourishing corruption'
- _blumiger Stil ~_ 'florid style'

Last but not least, _Blüte_ is an informal term for a forged banknote...


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


Flower: *«Άνθος»* [ˈanθos] (neut.) & *«ανθός»* [anˈθos] (masc.) < Classical neut. noun *«ἄνθος» ántʰŏs* --> _flower_ (PIE *h₂endʰ-, _to sprout_ with uncertain cognates).
To flourish: 
1a/ *«Ανθώ»* [anˈθο] < Classical v. *«ἀνθέω/ἀνθῶ» ăntʰéō* (uncontracted)*/ăntʰô* (contracted) --> _to bloom, blossom_.
1b/ *«Ανθίζω»* [anˈθizo] < Classical v. *«ἀνθίζω» ăntʰízō* --> _to decorate with flowers_.
2/ *«Θάλλω»* [ˈθalo] < Classical v. *«θάλλω» tʰállō* --> _to bloom, flourish, grow_ (PIE *dʰ(e)lh₂-l-, _to flourish_ cf Alb. dal, _to get out, sprout_)


----------



## WestFevalia

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> 
> 
> Flower: *«Άνθος»* [ˈanθos] (neut.) & *«ανθός»* [anˈθos] (masc.) < Classical neut. noun *«ἄνθος» ántʰŏs* --> _flower_ (PIE *h₂endʰ-, _to sprout_ with uncertain cognates).
> To flourish:
> 1a/ *«Ανθώ»* [anˈθο] < Classical v. *«ἀνθέω/ἀνθῶ» ăntʰéō* (uncontracted)*/ăntʰô* (contracted) --> _to bloom, blossom_.
> 1b/ *«Ανθίζω»* [anˈθizo] < Classical v. *«ἀνθίζω» ăntʰízō* --> _to decorate with flowers_.
> 2/ *«Θάλλω»* [ˈθalo] < Classical v. *«θάλλω» tʰállō* --> _to bloom, flourish, grow_ (PIE *dʰ(e)lh₂-l-, _to flourish_ cf Alb. dal, _to get out, sprout_)



And maybe *Θάλεια*, in Greek mythology?


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:
flower - _flor_
to blossom, flourish - _florir_

*Spanish*:
flower - _flor_
to blossom, flourish - _florecer_


----------



## WestFevalia

In French:
*Fleur*: flower
*Flore*: flora
*Fleurir:* flourish, bloom (in the literal sense)
*Florir*: flourish, bloom (in the figurative sense)
*Florissant*: flourishing, thriving, blooming


----------



## apmoy70

WestFevalia said:


> And maybe *Θάλεια*, in Greek mythology?


Indeed, and *Θαλῆς* (the philosopher Thales) as well.


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: *bloem & bloeien *- but *'to grow' *is groeien.
> German: I think Holger will suggest some corrections. _*Bl*ume i_s a better translation for *flower*, I think; *Blüte *is still different...





Holger2014 said:


> Yes, it's interesting how all these terms are related:
> 
> - _blühen _= 'to flourish', 'to bloom'
> - _erblühen _~ 'to begin to bloom'
> - _aufblühen_ ~ 'to begin to bloom'
> - _verblühen _= 'to fade', 'to whither'
> - _Blüte _= 'blossom', '(the) bloom', 'blooming'
> - _Blume _= 'flower'
> ~
> 
> Does Japanese _hana_ only mean 'flower' or, perhaps, 'blooming' and 'blossom' as well? (thinking of 花見 _hana-mi ~ _'blossom-watching' [?])
> ~



Thanks for your advice about German words. (I'm sorry I can't edit over the first thread because time to edit is up...)

As for Japanese, 花 means a flower not blooming or blossom(if it means the blooming season or the action as blooming a flower).
We use other words for them, for instance, like 咲く(saku, to bloom), 花時(hanadoki, the time of blooming) and so on. (花見 means *watching flowers* as well)


----------



## ThomasK

What is the cultural context of watching flowers? Is it somehow religious or spiritual?


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> What is the cultural context of watching flowers? Is it somehow religious or spiritual?



It is merely Japanese traditional custom that we enjoy ourselves by viewing the flowers in full blossom and there is no spiritual meaning.

This Wiki page would help you understand this term.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanami


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, thanks. I do conclude from what I then found about _sakura _that flowers, and blossoms in particular, refer to a view of life, remind people of the beauty and the transitoriness of life (I found that out by following some hyperlinks your page referred to). Or do you think that is not quite true?


----------



## ger4

810senior said:


> [...] I can't edit over the first thread because time to edit is up...[...]


I think there is nothing you should change  
[If everybody was writing perfect posts containing all necessary information nobody else would have a reason to respond... I guess perfectionism would kill this forum...]


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> Great information, thanks. I do conclude from what I then found about _sakura _that flowers, and blossoms in particular, refer to a view of life, remind people of the beauty and the transitoriness of life (I found that out by following some hyperlinks your page referred to). Or do you think that is not quite true?



I'm afraid I haven't ever thought of those high meanings with regards to Hanami... 
It is just a tiny festival to view the flowering trees and what's more we drink one another viewing the flowers in full blossom so don't interpret the conception as the noble.




Holger2014 said:


> I think there is nothing you should change
> [If everybody was writing perfect posts containing all necessary information nobody else would have a reason to respond... I guess perfectionism would kill this forum...]



Thanks and I understand what you are getting at.
But I just thought it was much better to put accurate information in the post as possible as I'm able to. It seems like the sort of perfectionism in some points.


----------



## ger4

810senior said:


> I'm afraid I haven't ever thought of those high meanings with regards to Hanami...


For us Europeans, Japanese culture often seems to be so interesting and mysterious - but for you Japanese, it's just everyday life, of course...


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

цвет - flower (sometimes a bit literary; particularly emphasizes singularity)
цвеќе - flower (general, albeit originally the collective plural of "цвет" - now it is repluralised as a regular neuter noun)
цвета - to bloom/blossom (to physically produce flowers), to flourish (to thrive, succeed)

Some derivations from цвета:
процветува/процвета* to start blooming/blossoming/flourishing
расцветува/расцвета - to start blooming/blossoming (so, literal only)
се расцветува/расцвета - to split/spread apart, rather like a flower opening (e.g. this can happen to you watercolour brush, toothbrush, skin around fingernails, etc.)
прецветува/ прецвета - to wilt, shed flowers, end the process of blooming

*There is a curious fixed phrase with this verb, "ќе процвета", lit. "(s)he'll flourish", used sarcastically when someone undertakes something dangerous or otherwise disagreeable, thinking that he's going to be happy and successful with it. For example, when a child says to his parents "I can't wait to be eighteen so that I can move out", they might say "ќе процветаш без нас", meaning "you'll flourish without us".


----------



## Encolpius

It is the same in *Hungarian *--- virág - flower, virágzik or virul - to flourish


----------



## Armas

Hello, Finnish
kukka = flower
kukkia = to blossom (mostly literal)
kukoistaa (mostly metaphorical)


----------



## ger4

Armas said:


> Hello, Finnish
> kukka = flower
> kukkia = to blossom (mostly literal)
> kukoistaa (mostly metaphorical)


Surprising - the Estonian terms are quite different (I only know some basic Estonian, though):
flower: lill
to blossom: õitsema
blossom, bloom: õis  
bloom ('the blooming'): õitseng, õitsemine


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog use the word yumabong(grow) not involving the flower.ex. Pagyabong ng kabihasnang Roma.( flourishing /growing/expanding Roman Civilization)


----------



## ger4

I'd like to add Danish:

- _blomst_: 'flower' = 'bloom' = 'blossom'
- _blomstring_: 'blooming' (-ing is often used to derive nouns from verbs, as in English)
- _blomstre_: 'to bloom' (-e is the infinitive verb ending)

_Blomme_, on the other hand, sounds similar to German _Blume_ ('flower') but means 'plum' - as well as 'egg yolk'...


----------



## ThomasK

So in general most of these words have the same stem in one language, except for Estonian. And I have the impression that only French has a specific verb for blossoming. We can say that trees 'blossom'; they _zijn in bloei _(they are in "a flowering status"), we say...


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic:

_flower_ = زهرة /*z*a*hr*a/
_to bloom_ = أزهر، يُزهر /ʔa*zh*a*r*a/, /ju*zh*i*r*/
_to flourish_ = ازدهر، يزدهر /i*z*da*h*a*r*a/, /ja*z*da*h*i*r*/

(Arabic has no infinitives, so for the verbs I gave the third-person masculine singular past and present tense forms.)


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:
_En blomma_ - a flower. Pioner är min favoritblomma - the peony is my favourite flower.
_Att blomma_ - to bloom. Syrenerna börjar att blomma - the lilacs begin to bloom.
_I blom_ - in/to bloom. Trädet slår ut i blom - the tree begins to bloom/burst out in bloom.
_Blomning_ - blooming/flowering. Ett träd i full blomning - a tree in full bloom/flowering.
_Blommande_ - flowering. Ett hav av blommande tulpaner - a sea of blooming tulips/tulips in bloom.
_Blomstrande_ - flourishing. En blomstrande äng - a flourishing meadow.
_Blomstertid_ - time of flowering. Den blomstertid nu kommer - the season of flowering is coming. (A very wellknown Swedish psalm, it was usually sung on the day the school ended for summer.)


----------



## Roxxxannne

810senior said:


> It is merely Japanese traditional custom that we enjoy ourselves by viewing the flowers in full blossom and there is no spiritual meaning.


That somewhat like the tourist custom in the parts of the US where leaves of deciduous trees change color dramatically in the autumn: it's called "leaf-peeping."  People take short vacations (or maybe just a weekend) to go where the foliage is exceptionally bright (reds, oranges, yellows, purple-reds against the trees that are still green) and look at the colors.  Nice fun, but not overtly spiritual.


----------



## Roxxxannne

In addition to _flower_ and _flourish_ in English, the verbs _bloom _and _blossom_ are used literally for flowers and figuratively for other things, including people.


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*

flower = *floare*
to bloom/blossom = *a înflori*
to flourish (to thrive) = *a înflori* (a prospera)
to flourish (be at its peak) = a *înflori*
flourishing (adj., at its peak)  = *înfloritor/înfloritoare*
flourish (ornamental stroke with a pen) = *înfloritură*


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
flower = цветок (tsvetók); cf. also цвет (tsvet) "color", "flowers" (collective)
to bloom/blossom = цвести (tsvestí)
to flourish = процветать (protsvetát')


----------

